# Le Cabriolet



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Wassup there is an '82 le Cabriolet in my area that a friend of mine is about to get. I didn't get a good look at it myself (just saw it in a yard while i passed it) Anyways my friend went up and talked to the owner and he said it was an '82. About it... its Missing: Front and rear bumpers, Most of the rest of the front clip. BUT my friend said that the top is nice and that the interior is all there (just needs to be redone) I don't know of any rust ( my friend didnt say) But my buddy made him an offer how it sat and dude said that he was going to put a battery and shit in it to try to get it running. What is something like that worth. I know they are very rare and go for top dollar but I dont think the dude knows what he has but what is a max price to give for it KNOWING what it is worth? OHH YEH.. don't PM me or anything asking where it is because I WILL post the info ONLY if my friend ( C.C. Member) or myself don't end up getting it. 

Rob


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

offer him a grand . then sell it to me or trade it to me :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

honestly...
Thats what he offered him and the dude didnt laugh at him so we will see what happens. He prolly wants like 1500-2000 for it.... hopefully


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I would think that would be worth 4 or 5 grand if he knew what he had. A friend of mine paid 9gs for one that is complete, but needs redone (int., paint, etc)


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah but the guy doesnt know that. missing bumpers and front end? if it wasnt for the lowrider market, whats it worth really? a grand or so.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

same thing i was thinkin OC58.... Hell it would just make it easier for me to put a 90 front end on it and rear bumper...lol


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I said that I thought it was WORTH 4-5 Gs, I never said you should pay that for it.



> *What is something like that worth.*


You asked what is was worth.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 5 2005, 12:21 AM~3754096
> *same thing i was thinkin OC58.... Hell it would just make it easier for me to put a 90 front end on it and rear bumper...lol
> *


yeah you said max offer. hopefully not rotted on the bottom. that would hurt


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 5 2005, 03:36 AM~3754172
> *I said that I thought it was WORTH 4-5 Gs, I never said you should pay that for it.
> You asked what is was worth.
> *



I agree 100% with what ya said. Thats the same value that I told him I thought that it was worth. I DON'T plan on tellin dude what it is worth to me. I just want to get it for what it is worth to him. I just hope I can get it cheap cause if not I will be posting the info on here.

Rob


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 5 2005, 03:40 AM~3754193
> *yeah you said max offer. hopefully not rotted on the bottom. that would hurt
> *


Yeh I hope it's not a rustbucket. I already have one of those. I am going to try to get by there and take a look at it tomorrow and maybe get some pics if I can pick up my camera before I head out there. 

Rob


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 5 2005, 02:10 AM~3754289
> *Yeh I hope it's not a rustbucket. I already have one of those. I am going to try to get by there and take a look at it tomorrow and maybe get some pics if I can pick up my camera before I head out there.
> 
> Rob
> *


well if you dont get it let me know we will pay you for the info :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Floors aint shit... Anything that was done can be redone. It's not like it was some superhero with his/her superpowers that put it together... It was a person, just like you or me  (although, they had the patterned metal already there, haha)


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah can be redone, but hes talking about what to offer based on certain things. which shouldnt be more then about 1500, less if its rusty. we know what they are, but again based on the other guys knowledge of the car


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

I took some pics today... they tell the story. It's more then what I can work with right now so I am going to see what my friend is going to do and I will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

[attachmentid=266629]

super OG bumper...[attachmentid=266626]

[attachmentid=266627]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

is the trim missing around the back?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

custom bumper


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Get it fast.......I wouldn't chance missing the offer.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

more..

[attachmentid=266641]

[attachmentid=266644]

[attachmentid=266646]


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

ouch! how do you let somethin like that, get to that point! looks like a rollin headache to me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

if the trim around the back is there its a good deal but damn someone needs to be shot for cadillac abuse that fuckers rusty!!! Even looks like the pillars are rotted out.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Can somebody say "donor vehicle?" :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

[attachmentid=266652]


Last one... The Money Shot....lol

[attachmentid=266654]


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

there was a bunch of shit in the back seat .... the trim might have been back there ... i dunno.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

well if u do give up the information take care of the 1st guy that pm'd you about it LOL


----------



## texasfleetwood (Sep 2, 2005)

id pay 8 to 900$ then sell it to some pendejo on here?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

on my way to work.... I wonder if my PM box is going to be full when I get home.


Rob


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 5 2005, 11:57 AM~3755755
> *on my way to work.... I wonder if my PM box is going to be full when I get home.
> Rob
> *



YUP unless i delete the topic :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2005, 12:00 PM~3755777
> *YUP unless i delete the topic  :0  :biggrin:
> *


That's cold shit there buddy :biggrin: 



(I would, haha)


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

finally someone besides MRIMPALA found a lecabriolet...... :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Somebody else found one too...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Sep 5 2005, 01:47 PM~3755695
> *Can somebody say "donor vehicle?"  :biggrin:
> *


"donor vehicle"


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Save that car from time.All u gotta do is get a coup deville for the low and chop that bitch up(or sell it to me lol).It will be well worth it .How did u find it?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Where do you look up value......everywhere I look doesn't have listing. Is it too rare???


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

cause not many made and was option package


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IF YOU DON'T WANT IT I'LL BUY IT AND THROW IN A FINDERS FEE AND FLY DOWN AND PICK UP THE CAR.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 5 2005, 10:34 PM~3759944
> *IF YOU DON'T WANT IT I'LL BUY IT AND THROW IN A FINDERS FEE AND FLY DOWN AND PICK UP THE CAR.
> *


your number 78 on the list lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU MAYBE I CAN SKIP UP TO THE TOP?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 5 2005, 02:12 PM~3755855
> *finally someone besides MRIMPALA found a lecabriolet...... :biggrin:
> *


Ive found 2 by accident. :dunno: :dunno:
One of them later became a car you probably know pretty well.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 5 2005, 11:53 PM~3760392
> *Ive found 2 by accident.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> One of them later became a car you probably know pretty well.
> 
> ...



Man my cadi came from EBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you did find the red one and i sold it lol and we both got paid now that cars in SF weird. Ive found a few chased one down one time seen alot of wanna be's they are bad ass cars but u better make sure they are complete!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2005, 02:17 AM~3760492
> *Man my cadi came from EBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you did find the red one and i sold it lol and we both got paid now that cars in SF weird. Ive found a few chased one down one time seen alot of wanna be's they are bad ass cars but u better make sure they are complete!!!!
> *


You wouldnt have found it if i hadnt told you where to look for it because of how it was listed putito!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

haha,black cherry le cab initial sponsorship provided by bank of luis. love that bank :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 6 2005, 12:21 AM~3760506
> *You wouldnt have found it if i hadnt told you where to look for it because of how it was listed putito!!!
> *



It was already on my watch list


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

lets go to japan and bring them back


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

they will eventually make their ways back to th USA Japan has ALOT of our cars its only a matter of time b4 the come back


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2005, 12:35 AM~3760551
> *they will eventually make their ways back to th USA Japan has ALOT of our cars its only a matter of time b4 the come back
> *


im trying to get one back right now


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

poor cars, they need to come back to sunnier climates and away from oxidating environments


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2005, 12:35 AM~3760551
> *they will eventually make their ways back to th USA Japan has ALOT of our cars its only a matter of time b4 the come back
> *


all that damn salt air on th eships on the way over fucking them up i bet


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yep and most people dont have a garage


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2005, 02:28 AM~3760530
> *It was already on my watch list
> *


Man, you aint gotta lie to kick it! :roflmao: Thats why when i called you up and told you, you sounded like you were gonna have a heart attack because of the price!!! YOU STOLE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 6 2005, 12:21 AM~3760506
> *You wouldnt have found it if i hadnt told you where to look for it because of how it was listed putito!!!
> *


I LOVE the way some people list their stuff :roflmao: What was it listed as?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

it was listed as convertible coupe deville


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2005, 08:21 AM~3761333
> *it was listed as convertible coupe deville
> *


That's not as bad as some of the things I've come across :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

so did someone scoop this yet???


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

damn that car is rusty 

the pillars are even rusted out

it would be worthless to me :0


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

if you dont get ill be there in a second


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Sep 7 2005, 02:44 PM~3770726
> *if you dont get ill be there in a second
> *




It will crumble to pieces when you load it on the trailer :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Sep 7 2005, 02:44 PM~3770726
> *if you dont get ill be there in a second
> *


so will i :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I have some rediculous trade offers


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

I guess you guys would want it for its title/VIN and top to convert a non rusty Coupe De Ville and title it as the Le Cab Huh

That would be the only way to go ..........right...? ? ?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

anythings fixable


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Is there anything on the title that distinguishes it from a regular Coupe De Ville?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Sep 7 2005, 04:53 PM~3770801
> *Is there anything on the title that distinguishes it from a regular Coupe De Ville?
> *


My title says "cv" for body style.......

That rusty car in those pics is a 1980......... not an 82!! I see two things that tell me this can you find them?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

drivers side mirror


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Livi4lacs quote "My title says "cv" for body style.......

That rusty car in those pics is a 1980......... not an 82!! I see two things that tell me this can you find them? "



1.AMOUNT OF RUST

2.AMOUNT OF RUST


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2005, 05:58 PM~3771231
> *drivers side mirror
> *


Thats one thing but I told you already cheater......... :angry:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Sep 7 2005, 02:52 PM~3770789
> *I guess you guys would want it for its title/VIN and top to convert a non rusty Coupe De Ville and title it as the Le Cab Huh
> 
> That would be the only way to go ..........right...? ? ?
> *


vin and title say nothing about it being a le cab ... but that car is fixable ... hell if we can fix a rusty ass impala rag we can fix a rusty ass cadi :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 07:02 PM~3771247
> *Thats one thing but I told you already cheater......... :angry:
> 
> *



Interior emblem on glovebox? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2005, 06:04 PM~3771252
> *Interior emblem on glovebox? :dunno:
> *


nope


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

*12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Howard, cuttn_thru, LOWLAC91, lopez_62, lowcamino, lj22, Liv4Lacs, SIXONEFORLIFE, AWSOM69, LOWROLLER93, KingLewi*

This topic is live!! :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 03:56 PM~3771219
> *My title says "cv" for body style.......
> 
> That rusty car in those pics is a 1980......... not an 82!! I see two things that tell me this can you find them?
> *


tell us caddy king!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cadiking :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 07:43 PM~3771483
> *cadiking  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 06:43 PM~3771483
> *cadiking  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 04:44 PM~3771493
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 06:02 PM~3771247
> *Thats one thing but I told you already cheater......... :angry:
> 
> *


Shit, i dont know about Lacs... but ill take a stab at it... umm, the grille trim up front? Or the hubcaps? Or maybe the custom rear bumper? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 07:43 PM~3771483
> *cadiking  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2005, 06:48 PM~3771520
> *Shit, i dont know about Lacs... but ill take a stab at it... umm, the grille trim up front? Or the hubcaps? Or maybe the custom rear bumper? :dunno:
> *


Nope, nope and nope.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 05:56 PM~3771219
> *My title says "cv" for body style.......
> 
> That rusty car in those pics is a 1980......... not an 82!! I see two things that tell me this can you find them?
> *


1.drivers mirror, has temp outside.

2.front parking lights DONT HAVE CRESTS?

or my other guess

2. Hubcaps?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 05:02 PM~3771635
> *Nope, nope and nope.......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL!!!!! :biggrin: 



I'll tell you guys in a lil while I wanna see if anybody knows


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 07:07 PM~3771672
> *LOL!!!!! :biggrin:
> I'll tell you guys in a lil while I wanna see if anybody knows
> *


did you see my guesses?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:07 PM~3771676
> *did you see my guesses?
> *


ya 
Its killin ya huh...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: The city that’s now home to most of New Orleans.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 07:07 PM~3771683
> *ya
> Its killin ya huh...
> *


dude how did you even know this much about caddys, i mean i know your the LIL go to guy for dash wiring and euro and all that mess, but come on....your like a star wars nerd on this shit. no one else even has a chance, gimmie ten minutes lookin at the pics and ill get it. any hints???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I just noticed a 3rd thing that tells me its not an '82.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 07:11 PM~3771712
> *I just noticed a 3rd thing that tells me its not an '82.
> *


STOP IT! 

give a hint man, or just tell us. cause i could have gotten 1 but not 2 more things. i knew about the mirror but didnt think of it till i saw it posted...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:10 PM~3771703
> *dude how did you even know this much about caddys, i mean i know your the LIL go to guy for dash wiring and euro and all that mess, but come on....your like a star wars nerd on this shit. no one else even has a chance, gimmie ten minutes lookin at the pics and ill get it.  any hints???
> *


Ive only owned 17 cadis that were this body style, not to mention i used to work at a local cadillac dealer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 05:10 PM~3771703
> *but come on....your like a star wars nerd on this shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 07:09 PM~3771693
> *:uh: The city that’s now home to most of New Orleans.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:10 PM~3771703
> *your like a star wars nerd on this shit.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a new signature!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 07:14 PM~3771730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey Ken, Im not even gonna go there with that comment. Thats way to close to home... LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 05:14 PM~3771730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


let them know your majesty!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 05:16 PM~3771746
> *Hey Ken, Im not even gonna go there with that comment. Thats way to close to home... LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


to bad the guy who said it doesnt know!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

trunk emblem shadow is newer style? (but that looks like a replacement)

front hood emblem is newer style?

orange parking lites?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:13 PM~3771722
> *STOP IT!
> 
> give a hint man, or just tell us. cause i could have gotten 1 but not 2 more things. i knew about the mirror but didnt think of it till i saw it posted...
> *


From 1981-1983 there is a badge on the fender that says "V8 4-6-8" for 81's and 82-83 "HT-4100". This car looks as if it never had a badge..... Thats not the one that tells me 100% though.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 07:16 PM~3771756
> *to bad the guy who said it doesnt know!
> *


Hahahah, No shit! lol!!


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 07:20 PM~3771788
> *Hahahah, No shit! lol!!
> *


HMM....wtf


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 7 2005, 07:19 PM~3771773
> *trunk emblem shadow is newer style? (but that looks like a replacement)
> 
> front hood emblem is newer style?
> ...


?? is any of these wha makes it a 80 not a 82


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:24 PM~3771826
> *HMM....wtf
> *


im guessin lone star has something to do with that comment i made bout the star wars mess....whats the deal...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:24 PM~3771835
> *im guessin lone star has something to do with that comment i made bout the star wars mess....whats the deal...
> *


look at the "what happen to richmond ave" topic... lord this and lord that :uh: 

Sorry, Calvin nope...

I'm off to Walmart. When I get back I'll let you guys know! :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 07:27 PM~3771857
> *look at the "what happen to richmond ave" topic... lord this and lord that :uh:
> 
> Sorry, Calvin nope...
> ...


i think i got the just of it without reading it...well in either case. when i have an 80s lac querry, ill know who to ask. nice job homie your def the masta!....post what the things are when you get a chance.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

ok i got one

one thing that you cant tell its made from an 80 coupe and not an 82 coupe deville

the chrome trim that is supposed to run down the center of the hood and meet with the hood ornaments base, it was factory on coupe devilles later, but not the fleetwood as it has 2 trim pieces that run the length of the doors and hood and end on the header panel....

is that correct?

im still HUNTING LIKE A BASTARD FOR THE OTHER...

btw whats liv4lacs name anyway?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:52 PM~3772035
> *ok i got one
> 
> one thing that you cant tell its made from an 80 coupe and not an 82 coupe deville
> ...


i dont think lecabs have the "brougham" trim do they?

but now u got me wondering about that center hood chrome..... lol


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 7 2005, 07:57 PM~3772072
> *i dont think lecabs have the "brougham" trim do they?
> 
> but now u got me wondering about that center hood chrome..... lol
> *


READ THAT CAREFULLY, I SAID FLEETWOODS HAVE IT, NOT LECABS OR COUPES.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

i see you liv4lacs....
What is it?... The dude just said that it was an 82, I never said I believed him...lol


I'm trying to go get the car but I dont want to get it from up under my friend even though he is outta town and i'm going to be PISSED if someone goes and throws some money in this dude's face and takes it home. Hell I even went to the bank and got the cash out today and i'm just waiting on the word.

Rob


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i would say you are correct, no hood mold means 80


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Sep 7 2005, 07:59 PM~3772092
> *i would say you are correct, no hood mold means 80
> *


ok but what is the other thing then, he said 3

i see

mirror, hood moulding, and ...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:58 PM~3772078
> *READ THAT CAREFULLY, I SAID FLEETWOODS HAVE IT, NOT LECABS OR COUPES.
> *


were u sayin that coupe devilles have the center hood chrome and fleetwoods have the side ones....and this one has neither?... i dont get wha u were saying


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 7 2005, 07:19 PM~3771773
> *trunk emblem shadow is newer style? (but that looks like a replacement)
> 
> front hood emblem is newer style?
> ...


1. trunk is definately replaced, that shouldnt even have to be said

2. hood emblem on the lecabs was different, it was added during the conversion is Hess and Eisenhardt's insignia i believe. 

3. clears came later than 80


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 7 2005, 08:05 PM~3772156
> *were u sayin that coupe devilles have the center hood chrome and fleetwoods have the side ones....and this one has neither?... i dont get wha u were saying
> *


i was saying

Fleetwoods have 2 pieces on the sides of the hood by the body lines

coupes after 81 have the center hood chrome 

MEANING ITS AN 80 CAUSE IT IS NONE OF THE ABOVE. GOT IT?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 08:07 PM~3772181
> *i was saying
> 
> Fleetwoods have 2 pieces on the sides of the hood by the body lines
> ...


yuh u worded it correct this time... :uh: now u can lower your cases


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 08:13 PM~3771727
> *Ive only owned 17 cadis that were this body style, not to mention i used to work at a local cadillac dealer
> *


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

where is he, i need to go to bed soon. im not explaining to my boss tomorrow morning i was late cause an 80 lecab doesnt have hood trim....FIRED


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 07:19 PM~3771774
> *From 1981-1983 there is a badge on the fender that says "V8 4-6-8" for 81's and 82-83 "HT-4100". This car looks as if it never had a badge..... Thats not the one that tells me 100% though.
> *



theres a caddy here with the 4-6-8 in the junk yard. i know why its there too. cus that motor was a pos. theres a 4100 too, but its all gutted. did different size motor caddys come with different size rearends?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:52 PM~3772035
> *ok i got one
> 
> one thing that you cant tell its made from an 80 coupe and not an 82 coupe deville
> ...



is it the pinstripe? or the fact that it doesnt have chrome trim for the rocker panels? ( the trim that runs along the bottom of the car)


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 7 2005, 09:04 PM~3772775
> *is it the pinstripe? or the fact that it doesnt have chrome trim for the rocker panels? ( the trim that runs along the bottom of the car)
> *


i dont think its that. but thats just me.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 08:27 PM~3772375
> *where is he, i need to go to bed soon. im not explaining to my boss tomorrow morning i was late cause an 80 lecab doesnt have hood trim....FIRED
> *


Damn, i guess that would make you LeCabriOWNED! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2005, 10:26 PM~3773024
> *Damn, i guess that would make you LeCabriOWNED!  :0
> *


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2005, 09:26 PM~3773024
> *Damn, i guess that would make you LeCabriOWNED!  :0
> *


:roflmao: i guess it would homie...


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

im out. liv4lacs, post the answers to your all night quiz. i think i got one for sure. layta homies.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 10:38 PM~3773138
> *im out. liv4lacs, post the answers to your all night quiz. i think i got one for sure.  layta homies.
> *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 7 2005, 05:58 PM~3772079
> *l
> 
> 
> ...



DONT BE A FOOL, YOU'D BETTER GO BUY THAT CAR ASAP UNLESS YOUR JOKING ABOUT THIS FIND AND PLAYING WITH ALL OUR EMOTIONS... WHEN YOUR FRIEND GETS BACK IN TOWN, GO AND BUY HIM ANOTHER CADDY.... IF YOU DONT WANT THIS CAUSE ITS A MONEY PIT AND YOU CANT AFFORD IT, SELL IT ON HERE FOR A HUUUUGE PROFIT. DONT LET THIS SLIP OUT OF YOUR HANDS...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 7 2005, 07:38 PM~3773138
> *im out. liv4lacs, post the answers to your all night quiz. i think i got one for sure.  layta homies.
> *


who cares if its a 80 or an 82... the point is its a LeCab...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 7 2005, 10:46 PM~3773208
> *DONT BE A FOOL, YOU'D BETTER GO BUY THAT CAR ASAP UNLESS YOUR JOKING ABOUT THIS FIND AND PLAYING WITH ALL OUR EMOTIONS... WHEN YOUR FRIEND GETS BACK IN TOWN, GO AND BUY HIM ANOTHER CADDY.... IF YOU DONT WANT THIS CAUSE ITS A MONEY PIT AND YOU CANT AFFORD IT, SELL IT ON HERE FOR A HUUUUGE PROFIT.  DONT LET THIS SLIP OUT OF YOUR HANDS...
> *


Not playing with anyones emotions... .hell you can see my cutty in the background










Hell i'm going to go crazy waiting for my boy to tell me to try to pick it up but I am not going to do him dirty like that.


----------



## lj22 (Aug 12, 2005)

If he is your homie, do him a favor, buy it then have him give you your money back. If he dont want it, then you got it not someone else. Thats what i would do in that situation.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lj22_@Sep 7 2005, 08:02 PM~3773300
> *If he is your homie, do him a favor, buy it then have him give you your money back. If he dont want it, then you got it not someone else. Thats what i would do in that situation.
> *


GOOD ADVICE, Im sure ALOT of folks in JAX are looking for the car... DONT SLIP homie, they might notice where it is. Just go and get it...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

and another thing, If and when you do buy this, let us know how much you got it for.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

buy it....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

like he said buy it, when your homie comes back, tell him you got it and for him to give you what you paid, if he dont want it, then you just came up...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

exactly........... :biggrin:
p.s..............i just found out where it's at so you better hurry......the posse is on it's way.................:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2005, 10:00 AM~3776099
> *like he said buy it, when your homie comes back, tell him you got it and for him to give you what you paid, if he dont want it, then you just came up...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 7 2005, 08:56 PM~3773267
> *Not playing with anyones emotions... .hell you can see my cutty in the background
> 
> 
> ...


buy it and put it in a storage until you are ready to move from that town.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

lol....
Great idea latin...


I did go by there today but nobody was home so i left him a note :angry:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

its a shame that they would let that car go to waste like that..they need to be slapped or shot :guns: :guns:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

you better hurry and get this car before John or brent go get it..they'll find someone wo recognizes one of the trees in the background or something then you'll come up short..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 8 2005, 03:15 PM~3777294
> *you better hurry and get this car before John or brent go get it..they'll find someone wo recognizes one of the trees in the background or something then you'll come up short..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 8 2005, 04:15 PM~3777294
> *you better hurry and get this car before John or brent go get it..they'll find someone wo recognizes one of the trees in the background or something then you'll come up short..
> *


Aint that the truth :biggrin: 



Sorry for leaving you guy hangin........ 

Here’s why I know this car is a 1980. In the 1960's and 70's Cadillac used clips to hold on the body side moldings, 1980 was the last year they did this. 1981 and newer the moldings were held on with double sided tape.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

yeah but what about the hood chrome down the center on all the other year coupes???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 8 2005, 08:30 PM~3778939
> *yeah but what about the hood chrome down the center on all the other year coupes???
> *


Seems like ive seen a few 81's with that. Not a 100% but I am 100% on the body side moldings


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 8 2005, 04:15 PM~3777294
> *you better hurry and get this car before John or brent go get it..they'll find someone wo recognizes one of the trees in the background or something then you'll come up short..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2005, 06:10 PM~3778821
> *Aint that the truth :biggrin:
> Sorry for leaving you guy hangin........
> 
> ...


that is why your the king


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Sep 8 2005, 09:00 PM~3779160
> *that is why your the king
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 8 2005, 09:38 PM~3779532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
too much time on your hands fool


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 09:45 PM~3779584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> too much time on your hands fool
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

ahhh I DONT CARE, i cant work on my cars cause my garage has no roof..imma blame it on katrina and then loot....


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

I know they are 79s, but someone may be interested.

1979 deVille, all original, mint condition, 62K miles, one of the few Le Cabriolets produced by Hess & Eisenhardt, $13,000 firm. 203-394-7273, CT.


1979 Le Cabriolet 2-door convertible. 61,000 miles, black w/red interior, VIN 6D47S99228569, air conditioning, power locks, power windows, leather power seats, cassette, cruise control, new top, runs great, shows great, call for more information, $12,900. 708-287-3727, IL.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Sep 10 2005, 01:08 PM~3787958
> *
> 
> 1979 deVille, all original, mint condition, 62K miles, one of the few Le Cabriolets produced by Hess & Eisenhardt, $13,000 firm. 203-394-7273, CT.
> ...


/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
HEMMINGS MOTORNEWS


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2005, 11:21 AM~3787981
> */\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
> HEMMINGS MOTORNEWS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

fuck and its in CT! damnit! i wanto pick one of those up, even if i have to get a loan!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 10 2005, 01:29 PM~3787998
> *fuck and its in CT! damnit! i wanto pick one of those up, even if i have to get a loan!
> *


dont wait too long, they will go bye bye soon. :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Personally, I like the late 70's styling a little better! But, even the late 70's LeCabs go fast... I've got a 79 that needs work, but that way I KNOW it was done right (not some *******, backyard engineering)


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i remember the bitch ass pussy that found this and wouldnt tell anyone


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 01:05 PM~3788648
> *i remember the bitch ass pussy that found this and wouldnt tell anyone
> *


did they buy the car atleast


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Sep 10 2005, 01:15 PM~3788682
> *did they buy the car atleast
> *



nope


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

thats the most ignorant shit, i lost out on a 61 rag like that a few years ago, then we were driving down the street and saw it on a flatbed and my friend said damn he must of sold it :angry:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 01:05 PM~3788648
> *i remember the bitch ass pussy that found this and wouldnt tell anyone
> *


that is some fucked up shit if you cant afford it pass it on to some one who can and get a nice finders fee other than letting it slip away


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 10 2005, 01:25 PM~3788709
> *that is some fucked up shit  if you cant afford it  pass it on to some one who can and get a nice finders fee  other than letting it slip away
> *


people are greedy, or they think they will hit the lotto the next day and go buy it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 10 2005, 01:25 PM~3788709
> *that is some fucked up shit  if you cant afford it  pass it on to some one who can and get a nice finders fee  other than letting it slip away
> *


i offered him 1,000 for the information and he was a cock sucker so you know how that goes


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

as far as 70's le'cabs go, I have a 78. It is black w/ red interior and a black roof. It has a "factory castle grill"? and a headliner. Not real familiar with these rides, and dude that I got it from thought it was a one in a million car (yeah) so its hard to figure out how rare, but did they come with a headliner sewed into the conv. rack? when top is up, the inside looks like a hardtop, wild. anyways, car is for sale, 8500 or best offer, yet I really don't have much room to barder. Mechanically car runs and drives perfect. power evryhting, and a/c. could use a new trunk lid (inside lip is rusty, but still black) and floor has to holesthat have been patched from inside, but would reaaly prefer to re-do them so they'd be better lookin. car is located in Buffalo NY and is plated and on road right now. passes inspection, ready to cruise (or gut for your 80's lecab conversion, a GOOD source tells me that all the conv. parts are the same  )

Car is all original except for repaint (same color though) and is originally from florida so NO, it is not a NY rustbucket !!!! has og brake lines/fuel lines etc. and they don't even have any surface rust on them ! Car was on siscor (spelling ?) lift, and doors did not sag at all.


Damn, I'm carrin on like a bitch !


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

did anyone buy this car yet?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

homie working on it


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

fuck, i bought 64 cuz i could not find a le cab, now i see this shit people got sitiing around jus rusting out..fucking dumb.... :angry:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

been waiting for awhile for one to appear. but waiting for a nice project with lots of work so i could..


well, hopefully one appears and i can show what i mean


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

None of you guys saw this one on ebay last week? :dunno:
The buyitnow price was $8500... i thought it was a little much for a 78, but if thats what you like.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMEWA%3AIT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

not much demand for 78's unless they r cheap


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

can a 78 be converted to a 80s or 90s style.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

sure with "enough" work.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

and did I mention that it has only like 58k on it?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 11 2005, 10:58 AM~3792646
> *and did I mention that it has only like 58k on it?
> *


 did you get my pm?


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)

[attachmentid=273018][attachmentid=273019]
What about this Le Cabriolet?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like the one that came from KY


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i think its this one


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Sep 11 2005, 04:01 PM~3793895
> *[attachmentid=273018][attachmentid=273019]
> What about this Le Cabriolet?
> what  about it???      4sail?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Did anyone buy this car yet????????


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 03:05 PM~3788648
> *i remember the bitch ass pussy that found this and wouldnt tell anyone
> *


that's kinda harsh..


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2005, 11:15 AM~3805549
> *Did anyone buy this car yet????????
> *



good question... i hope he doesnt lose the deal.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2005, 05:33 PM~3794046
> *i think its this one
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, love those wheels! lol I tried to keep the skirts off that car but he wasnt having it.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2005, 05:49 AM~3811518
> *Sweet, love those wheels! lol I tried to keep the skirts off that car but he wasnt having it.
> 
> Do you know if he still has it or i thought you said he sold it to someone in Sac???
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

he sold it after he repainted it the same color im like 99% sure thats it right there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DID THE GUY EVER BUY THE CAR?


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Sep 11 2005, 03:01 PM~3793895
> *[attachmentid=273018][attachmentid=273019]
> What about this Le Cabriolet?
> *


hey bro, is that the quik stop on the corner of hammer & mariners in stockton.where the hell you find that car at.i used to live down the street from there.thats a clean ass le cab....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 15 2005, 11:58 PM~3826582
> *hey bro, is that the quik stop on the corner of hammer & mariners in stockton.where the hell you find that car at.i used to live down the street from there.thats a clean ass le cab....
> *



it came from my homie in utah by way of ky


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

So from what year to what year were these produced? Which years are more desirable? Just curious...........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

78-82 they were made and the 80-82 is the year we all like


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2005, 10:38 AM~3828246
> *78-82 they were made and the 80-82 is the year we all like
> *


Cool! interesting............how many were built?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

no one knows for sure but the guess is less than 500


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2005, 10:38 AM~3828246
> *78-82 they were made and the 80-82 is the year we all like
> *


We? haha I personally like the 78-79s...

I heard from a "source" after EXTENSIVE research that there were (for TRUE LeCabriolets) about 60ish produced a year for the 78-79s and the 80-82s had a few more...
 :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2005, 07:58 AM~3827268
> *it came from my homie in utah by way of ky
> *


Is it this one :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Sep 16 2005, 07:43 PM~3830537
> *We?  haha  I personally like the 78-79s...
> 
> I heard from a "source" after EXTENSIVE research that there were (for TRUE LeCabriolets) about 60ish produced a year for the 78-79s and the 80-82s had a few more...
> ...


read somewhere that the owner of the Reds bought H+E in 74...then started making the lecabs in 77 (with new 78's)...it said 1500/yr for 78 + 79...then production dropped every year after ...to about 300 in 82

I think Liv4lacs had some good history about em up in an old-ass thread

if you could 90 a 78-79 - I'd like em too


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

did the 78-79's come with fiberglass hoods?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 16 2005, 08:06 PM~3831045
> *did the 78-79's come with fiberglass hoods?
> *


Nope... Unless a. mine's not original (but everything else is, including all the paperwork,) or b. fiberglass rusts really bad :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

so whats up did anyone pic that lac up yet?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 18 2005, 11:08 AM~3836846
> *so whats up did anyone pic that lac up yet?
> *


That what I wanna know? :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

working on it... the owner is like the hardest person on the face of the earth to get a hold of..... :banghead:


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

Tow it home, leave a check in the mailbox.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Sep 11 2005, 03:01 PM~3793895
> *[attachmentid=273018][attachmentid=273019]
> What about this Le Cabriolet?
> *


friday night before i left town i went to that gas station before i went to la..it the same as the picture...must of been passin thru town when that pic was taken.i was just curious..havent seen one in town before....theres a couple of conv 78 el dorados though


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

So what happened, ?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy_@Sep 20 2005, 07:13 PM~3852959
> *So what happened, ?
> *


I would have a tent set up next to the car :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WILL WE EVER FIND OUT IF YOU BOUGHT THE CAR OR NOT? IT'S BEEN A MINUTE.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

so back TTT


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

so that le cab has been sitting all this time 
and nobody who knows shit about caddys 
has found it till now that shit is crazy

i'd say i'd like to have it but 
i just got my dream car
74 caprice vert :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

first time ive ever heard the 74 referred as somene's dream car. thats cool, being different. i still technically own one, but would give it up for a le cab


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Its a shame that this car hasnt been saved yet!! :angry:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

homie was working on it. hopefull it has been saved. weather is harsh to things when its out in the open


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a sister that lives in Jacksonville Fla, I think Ill see if she can find it. Even though they most likely already got it.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 28 2005, 06:25 PM~3905287
> *I have a sister that lives in Jacksonville Fla, I think Ill see if she can find it. Even though they most likely already got it.
> *


I hate to say it but i know of a few people in Jacksonville already looking for this.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:banghead:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

this fuckin suckss......


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

I talked to the guy for the first time face to face and apparently someone talked to this guy or something because when my friend first talked to him he didn't laugh at him when he offered him a grand for it and I talked to him today and he told me it would take $4500-$5000 for him to get rid of it and I told him good luck and left.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

get me the info and ill get u a finders fee


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2005, 11:17 PM~3760492
> *Man my cadi came from EBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you did find the red one and i sold it lol and we both got paid now that cars in SF weird. Ive found a few chased one down one time seen alot of wanna be's they are bad ass cars but u better make sure they are complete!!!!
> *


which one is in SF? is it for sale?? Im looking for a lecab and im in frisco

DID bowtie end up buying this rusty one??


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 06:11 PM~3771712
> *I just noticed a 3rd thing that tells me its not an '82.
> *


make it 4 the door panel :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

I wish a certain old ass woman around my neck of the woods would either lose her sentimental value over hers or either drop dead and leave it to her daughter. :angry: :angry: 

Nice find by they on the white one. :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

title of the car says 82 it will be in LA saturday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 07:32 PM~4309269
> *title of the car says 82 it will be in LA saturday
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

im sure the owner will make the titanic sail again :buttkick:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

another one gone


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

seems from the pics it was in need of being saved


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Nov 30 2005, 05:49 PM~4309410
> *im sure the owner will make the titanic sail again :buttkick:
> *


titanic sail or titanic sale


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 06:03 PM~4309881
> *titanic sail or titanic sale
> *


this cadi wont be being sold. I didnt buy it lol im into projects but man i dont have the money or patience to tackle that right now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 08:12 PM~4310323
> *this cadi wont be being sold. I didnt buy it lol im into projects but man i dont have the money or patience to tackle that right now
> *


is the 9 deplete your funds, when did u ship out the stuff saturday or monday?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

monday didnt you get the tracking numbers?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 08:25 PM~4310458
> *monday didnt you get the tracking numbers?
> *


i got an email friday or saturday with tracking numbers thats why i asked.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 07:26 PM~4310472
> *i got an email friday or saturday with tracking numbers thats why i asked.
> *



right now my 63 is depleting my funds but i did buy trailmasters for my 59 and skirts and blinds and paint dividers and i got a kit on the way and pvents/.... i guess its depleting funds also lol


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 08:12 PM~4310323
> *this cadi wont be being sold. I didnt buy it lol im into projects but man i dont have the money or patience to tackle that right now
> *


yeah im pretty sure that car isnt going anywhere besides a garage and the local streets in his area. would make a good "how to" car, cause its BEAT


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 1 2005, 03:28 AM~4310491
> *right now my 63 is depleting my funds but i did buy trailmasters for my 59 and skirts and blinds and paint dividers and i got a kit on the way and pvents/.... i guess its depleting funds also lol
> *



DID YOU BUY REG SKIRTS OR CRUISER? COULD YOU BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR SOME CRUISER SKIRTS IN CA FOR ME SINCE I'M IN TEXAS


----------



## Virginia_Paul_Wall (Dec 2, 2005)

i have 4 of them rides in my garage right now........


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

4 le cabs, must be nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Virginia_Paul_Wall_@Dec 2 2005, 07:04 PM~4324281
> *i have 4 of them rides in my garage right now........
> *


Pics?

I have a 1958 Concourse restored Impala Convertible Tri-power in my garage right now.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

theres a le cab around by me somewhere, my so called friend is playing with my emotions and wont tell me where he found it. its for sale too thats the part that bothers me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Dec 2 2005, 04:02 PM~4324259
> *DID YOU BUY REG SKIRTS OR CRUISER?  COULD YOU BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR SOME CRUISER SKIRTS IN CA FOR ME SINCE I'M IN TEXAS
> *



nos cruisers :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Dec 3 2005, 06:21 AM~4327687
> *theres a le cab around by me somewhere,  my so called friend is playing with my emotions and wont tell me where he found it.  its for sale too thats the part that bothers me
> *


maybe he's trying to buy it? if not, should let you go get it


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Le Cab for sale in Japan:

http://www.pitline.co.jp/84CAD-01.html


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

nice driver, even in the rain


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 3 2005, 03:12 PM~4329711
> *Le Cab for sale in Japan:
> 
> http://www.pitline.co.jp/84CAD-01.html
> *


damn I cant read japanese how much is the car :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 5 2005, 10:49 AM~4339526
> *damn I cant read japanese how much is the car :biggrin:
> *


EXT/champagne gold INT/TAN double cushion leather, ' in 92 specifications NEW re-covering TOP/TAN. NEW ' 925. 7L E/G and 700R4AT, ' 92 diff., ' 92 dashes and デジパネ, ' 92 woods, FULL ' 92EXT, in the midst of lane hose other production Super rare オリジナルコンバー, domestic new and inspection 3 year to be attached and transfer, the service transfer << Service contents before the delivering >> plug and plug cord, disbi cap & rotor and ignition coil, module, element and fan belt, PCV valve, thermostat, ラジエターキャッップ, AT filter and FUEL filter, wiper blade exchange, other underside, AC and inside. Wrapping inspection, polishing and gasoline full tank transfer etc...

I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH IT IS...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 5 2005, 02:58 PM~4341631
> *EXT/champagne gold INT/TAN double cushion leather, ' in 92 specifications NEW re-covering TOP/TAN. NEW ' 925. 7L E/G and 700R4AT, ' 92 diff., ' 92 dashes and デジパネ, ' 92 woods, FULL ' 92EXT, in the midst of lane hose other production Super rare オリジナルコンバー, domestic new and inspection 3 year to be attached and transfer, the service transfer << Service contents before the delivering >> plug and plug cord, disbi cap & rotor and ignition coil, module, element and fan belt, PCV valve, thermostat, ラジエターキャッップ, AT filter and FUEL filter, wiper blade exchange, other underside, AC and inside. Wrapping inspection, polishing and gasoline full tank transfer etc...
> 
> I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH IT IS...
> *


AT LEAST YOU SPEAK A LITTLE I'M CALL TONIGHT :biggrin: MY WIFE LIVED IN JAPAN FOR TEN YEARS AND CANT READ IT TO SAVE HER LIFE


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I really like the way they did the seat backs...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 5 2005, 10:49 AM~4339526
> *damn I cant read japanese how much is the car :biggrin:
> *


 they want 17 ,000 U.S. for a STOCK 90 brougham


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 06:32 PM~4309269
> *title of the car says 82 it will be in LA saturday
> *


damn !!! price ?? just curious


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I CALLED JAPAN THEY SAID 50,000 US DOLLARS


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

sounds about right to me


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

.. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

so is it a 1980 or 82 :dunno:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *i have 4 of them rides in my garage right now........ wink.gif*


Is it in the same garage where you keep your unicorn?


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=535735]for sale..anyone interested?? must take both hardtop and rag. not for budget ballers/

im also accepting finders fee to hook your up directly with seller, make your offers in the next 48 hours via PM


----------

